# Do we know anything about this guy?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Or his videos?

Mark Chaffin - Schutzhund Training Techniques From A Top Schutzhund Training Expert

I'm usually leery of these "train your dog in 15 minutes" stuff, but this guy keeps coming up in several websites, discussions, etc so I'm just curious if anyone has watched his videos or know him and can tell me if they are worth the price (roughly $50 I think)? Again, just curious...


----------



## lockhart52 (Jan 3, 2012)

I Was wondering the the same thing. have you watch any of the leerburg dvds


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

yes I have. Michael Ellis DVDs are excellent IMO. Anything else is so-so


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

He has some interaction with the club I just joined, he's a snipPet of him from the site:

Mark Chaffin has been a teaching helper since the inception of the program in USA.* He has done helper work and seminars for many clubs at the local, regional and national events since 1978.* Mark has been in schutzhund since 1976 and titled his first dog* in 1978.** He started High Plains Schutzhund Club in 1991 with his wife, USA judge Ann Marie Chaffin.

High Plains is one of the most titling clubs in the US with over 3000 titles to date and a record 36 titles in a one year period.** Mark has trained numerous dogs from 8 weeks on up to SchH 3 and is in the Schutzhund 3 club three times with his own dogs.* He has worked over 9 years with police in the Denver area and still consults today.* One officer made it on the world team to Europe while in the club.* Mark has trained many competitors to title at the local, regional, national and international level.* Mark is most proud of his ability to work with dogs no one else could title.* He has qualified five different dogs for Nationals and has won Regionals with 2 different dogs.* He had seven club members competing in the 1993 Regional Championship and he and another club member tied for high protection honors.* Three High Plains' members showed at the 2005 Regionals.* Mark & Ann’s club has hosted many big events such as the World Qualifier (which Mark competed in), the Doberman Nationals, the American Working Dog Nationals (High Plains had 3 competitors entered) and the Bouvier Nationals (High Plains had one competitor entered).* Mark trained the high scoring Bouvier at the AWDF Championships in Phoenix and was the high scoring German Shepherd Dog at the AWDF Championships in Savanna, Illinois and 1st place Schutzhund 1 dog.* He helped three competitors to qualify and successfully compete at the Nationals in Birmingham, Alabama.* 

Mark has done many seminars from Alaska to Hawaii to Illinois and in between.* He has done numerous trials as a helper at local, regional and national level with great success.* He has traveled around the country helping other trials with helper work.

Ann Marie Chaffin was born into a military family that lived in Korea, England and the United States.* She has been working dogs since the age of 11 & titled her first dog to a CD at 13 years old.* She was a volunteer instructor for dog obedience in 4-H, Boy Scouts, neighborhood and children’s groups since the late 1970’s.* Ann Marie started schutzhund in 1987, and has titled 7 German Shepherds from puppy to SchH title.*

*
Ann Marie has been a co-training director for High Plains Schutzhund Club for 19 years.* High Plains has earned over 400 titles to date including some Regional, National and World Competitors.* She was 2009 MC Regional Champion.* My student was the 2008 MC Regional Champion.
*
Ann Marie has been a USA Judge for 10 years & is also an SV Judge that is FCI recognized.* She has attended the FCI Working Dog Commission meetings twice in Europe as a representative for AWDF and USA.** She was a judge and temperament tester for the United Doberman Clubs, North American Working Bouvier Association and*American Bull Dog Association.* She has chaired herding, agility committees and the new RH program for USA and many more committees for AWDF.* Ann Marie’s priority is to give back to her community, so she promotes Responsible Dog Ownership*and Dog Bite Prevention Seminars in her community.* She has been Secretary for AWDF and USA & her club has hosted many events including three Doberman Nationals, USA World Qualifier, the Bouvier Nationals and the AWDF Championships.* Ann Marie was one of the three coordinators for the 2008*WUSV Championships in Kentucky.*


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have only met Mark once. Never seen him train. Anne Marie is one of my favorite judges. She has a lot of knowledge and has a sincere desire to help people in the sport. Not sure if that helps at all.


----------

